# Not a button buck!



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

My nephew shot a dandy four years ago but this fall he found a better one. This is a rural central Ohio buck. The last two photos were his previous monster. Couple of cows!


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Some great bucks! That first pic is kinda goofy with him sittin 5ft behind it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

chris1162 said:


> Some great bucks! That first pic is kinda goofy with him sittin 5ft behind it.


Here's another photo but it doesn't show the spread as well..


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

That photo is wayyyyy better at showin that fine buck imho!!!! Congrats to him!


----------



## WATER FOX (May 7, 2008)

Nice BUCK CONGRATS!


----------



## bwarrenuk (Jan 4, 2015)

Awesome deer. Already an Ohio monster no need to make it appear bigger.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

He had found the shed from this years buck, last winter. I'll see if I can get a photo or both antlers together. It's amazing how much a years difference can make.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Wow! Another fine Buckeye buck with spread, length, and mass! Any idea what he weighed?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

AWESOME DEER!!!!!!!! he has bragging rights for the rest of his life. I have never seen a better deer up close in the wild as those 2 deer.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! Another fine Buckeye buck with spread, length, and mass! Any idea what he weighed?


I'll call my nephew today and get a weight and number of points/ score if available. Some more Deer porn.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

yea I would love to know the weight. from the pictures he looks like a real brute.
sherman


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Yup! That is one big, OLD, buck!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

All absolute beautiful bucks. 
If these deer were all taken from where I'm thinkin they may have been taken at, there are some real monsters in that huge herd for sure. 
Congrats to him.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

if he needs an old hunting buddy next year just have him contact me, lol. I would love to hunt an area where they grow deer like those 2. I hunt public land and have only seen 1 real nice 12 point taken from there. and I've hunted that land since back in 81. it has a lot of hunting pressure and bucks just don't have a chance of getting very old.
sherman


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

buckeyebowman said:


> Wow! Another fine Buckeye buck with spread, length, and mass! Any idea what he weighed?


Almost 300 lbs. 15 points .Spread 22 inches. Scored 175. Shot in December.


----------



## BassFishing123 (Jun 6, 2015)

I hold my fish like that . Great buck!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BassFishing123 said:


> I hold my fish like that . Great buck!


 If you look at the photo in post #10 it's a pretty long buck so that caused part of the problem when trying to get my nephews head between the antlers. Luckily he got some others shots that aren't as strange.


----------



## Lastofthebreed (Jan 4, 2016)

Great Buck. Congratulations!!


----------

